# arkansas duck hunting



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

just got back from my cabin in northeast arkansas and had a great time. in 4 days we killed right around 90 ducks give or take a few and 9 specks. alot of birds have been there awhile and are very smart so we had to keep moving around to get the ones that really wanted to decoy. we got them in the flooded timber and rice fields both. we had alot of fun and ate some great food. i am going back down next week for the last 5 days and to pick up decoys.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Sounds like a awesome time. Were abouts in NE Arkansas. I have family in the Batesville/Cave City area. Always wanted to duck hunt down there. Have not been in a while. Really miss it down there


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

my cabin is about 20 miles south of corning arkansas and about 25 miles northwest of paragould arkansas. we hunt in the dave donaldson wma on the black river. in one of the field hunts we shot 4 bull pintails with double sprigs, it was awesome.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

OK. I'm familiar with the black river. I usually spent all my time trout fishing the white river when we would be down there. Use to love fishing from the old locks till they closed them off. Thats one duck I really want to get a hold of is a pintail.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Sounds awesome Ben, I need to make a trip to the real-deal duck country sometime!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

maybe next year we can plan something. i almost gave you a call a couple weeks ago for last weeks trip but i didnt know when i was coming back for sure. we can talk about it at another award winning duck hunt in perry county ohio.


----------

